# Honda does make propane generators



## Marlin (May 25, 2015)

In response to the message about Honda producing a propane version of a portable generator, yes, Honda has been making a propane version of the EU2000i for at least a year, it is the EU15iGP. 

They also make a propane version of the EU1000i, I believe it is the EU9iGP.

As far as I know, these are not (yet anyway) sold in the United States, but, that was not the question.

There are web sites for these, but, you really have to look to find one that is in English. Here is one web site that shows a picture of the EU2000i version, http://en.responsejp.com/article/2014/04/21/221675.html

It does not appear that the outlets are compatible with those in the US and it does not specify whether it is 50 hertz or 60 hertz, but again, those were not the question.

So, it looks promising, the bet is that they may very well have US versions in the future.


----------



## EU7000is (May 23, 2015)

I Want One I Want One I Want One!!!! That is PERFECT!! Come on Honda why you dragging your feet on a US model?? Propane burns cleaner, no gunked up carburetors, the EU7000is is actually too big for me but i was going to make an exception for the fuel injection...if they release a US model that would dethrone the EU7000is as my #1 choice. Thanks great find...and now i wait...


----------

